# anyone else??? outside world



## lucas12 (Jan 15, 2010)

okay i have dp and all the syptoms u guys got but one sympton i have that nobody else wrote is that i think everything in the environment and everything humans live for is completely wrong. its hard to explain but when i see buildings or any man-made structures i think of them as horrible for the earth. like for instance i think that we should have no restaurants and be living like how the animals do. like living off plants and berries. because i think of how things should be. Heres my logic...if there were no streets, there would be no animals dying from roadkill and if there were no houses or buildings made by us, nobody would be overweight. and i think that anxiety and adhd ( which a lot of kids have nowadays) are completely made from the governent because they force human beings to do stuff ( school) anxiety usually comes from when there is no escaping. i think that if we lived lke animals, we would have no anxiety or adhd. if there were no cars, we wouldnt have this global warming crisis. I think of the way i think like how an animal thinks. i feel alienated from the way all humans think. please respond if u feel this way!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I do feel this way. It's not necessarily a 'symptom' though. Just DP provides a wider view of reality from outside of the box. I feel the same as you do about modern society. You hit the nail on the head. Here's a quote you might like: "It is no measure of health to be deemed sane in an insane society" - Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think you just figured out how the system works...


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I can admit that I also have this powerful instinctual symptom and it really holds a lot of logical reasoning in the first place in any moral argument about it. It also makes sense that a vastly populated, highly developed civilization will break away from their natural roots, but it feels like many things are highly unnecessary, pulling us further away from healthy lives - making life worse and having new problems compensate for the solutions to old problems. There is an illusion of thinking we are always improving life and speeding things up, when in fact a great number of new problems are over-compensating for the solutions. Many people who have lived in both a developed country and a 3rd world country admit there are absolutely different sets of pros and cons and a vast portion of them are just the opposite, holding two sides of a healthy coin - if you may. Where the 3rd world has generally greater prone to physical ailment, the developed has greater prone to mental ailment. This could be explained by many things, one not having as much to focus on mental issues - the other not facing as much physical activity - but perhaps the cultures are also more knowledgeable of different universal ways of human life. They both share an increasing problem of lacking an increasing potential of freedom as their governments develop more power than their citizens who never chose to be born in their own country. Some people are literally born into more slavery than the others, but that argument is highly debatable unless your legally a physical slave- placed in chains and forced to work. I believe both could improve one another by looking at the universal advantages they both have and getting rid of many of the clear disadvantages that are generally unnecessary for most people. This is only a simple look at one foundation in our modern ways of life, while there are many more to analyze.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i think the exact sameway


----------



## Irukandji (Apr 4, 2010)

Your mistake is in thinking that you are any different or better than anyone else. Either get over yourself or do something about it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Apr 13, 2010)

I often think like this too and also agree with the stuff Ivan Hawk was saying...

In my opinion, I think it basically stems from having a slightly negative perspective on society, they way we live and human nature in general. The annoying part is this negativity can be incredibly hard to shake off and change.


----------

